# Estação Meteorológica e Aerológica de Lisboa/Gago Coutinho



## Daniel Vilão (26 Mar 2008 às 22:17)

Hoje, dia 26 de Março de 2008, reuniram-se vários membros do fórum para visitar a estação meteorológica e aerológica de Gago Coutinho, em Lisboa. 
A nossa anfitriã foi a observadora meteorológica Ilda Carvalho do Instituto de Meteorologia, que nos recebeu com muita simpatia e profissionalismo, e nos fez uma instrutiva visita guiada às instalações e aos diversos equipamentos, explicou-nos o seu trabalho de meteorologia sinóptica e finalmente pudemos todos assistir aos diversos passos da preparação e envio da sondagem aerológica que diariamente sobe aos céus em Lisboa e fornece os preciosos dados que depois alimentam os diversos modelos numéricos globais.















































_Estiveram presentes:_ Eu, o *Gil*, o *André* e o *Vince*.
Como o *Vince* não pôde ir à tarde, não ficou na fotografia. 








Mais à esquerda: Eu
Ao meio: *André*
À direita: *Gil*


----------



## AnDré (26 Mar 2008 às 22:32)

Películas digitais da nossa visita!​





Termómetros de Solo: 20cm, 10cm e 5cm de profundidade.




Termómetros de solo: 1m e 50cm de profundidade.




Estação Meteorológica Clássica - abrigo.




Estação Meteorológica Clássica - Interior: Higrotermógrafo (  Regista  simultaneamente, a temperatura (°C) e a humidade relativa do ar (%)), Termómetros de temperatura máxima e minima, higrómetro e evaporimetro de piche.




Termógrafo de medição de temperatura.




Pluviometro ou Udómetro




Anemómetro




Heliómetro




Activação, calibração e preparação da Sonda aerológica




Sonda aerológica




Receptor e pocesador de dados provenientes da sonda aerológica




Enchimento do balão com hidrogénio.




Sonda preparada.




"...o menino muito simpático..."




Contagem decrescente.




Aí vai ele.

*VIDEO:*


*Resultados:*


----------



## Gilmet (26 Mar 2008 às 22:39)

Realmente foi um belo dia... Aprendemos imenso! Foi-nos explicado o funcionamento de variados instrumentos

De facto, muito cativante foi a simpatia da Dr Ilda Carvalho e da Dr Luisa Andrade, que nos receberam muito bem

Sem Duvida um dia para recordar!

A Dr. Luisa Andrade até disse que eu era "muito simpatico"

No fim da visita á estação Aerológica, assistimos ao lançamento do Balão Meteorologico, sem duvida, um experiencia fascinante!! (e é tão facil!)
Mas.. como se pode ver pelos dados recolhidos, parece que o balão não foi muito alto, visto que já chegaram a ir, por vezes aos 36000m, dependendo das condições do estado do tempo... mas não nos culpem a nós (e eu só toquei no balão)

Mais umas fotos: (Balão Meteorologico)






(O nosso querido IM)


----------



## Vince (26 Mar 2008 às 23:13)

Eu só fui à Gago Coutinho onde tive o prazer de conhecer o André, o Daniel e o Gilmet. Foi de facto uma hora muito bem passada, e agradeço a simpatia e disponibilidade da Ilda Carvalho do Instituto de Meteorologia para tão bem nos ter recebido e nos ter explicado tantas coisas interessantes de como é o dia a dia de trabalho das pessoas que estão do lado de lá da meteorologia. 

O meu principal interesse e curiosidade era a sondagem e foi muito interessante assistir a todo o processo de configuração da sonda, o pedido de autorização ao tráfego aéreo do aeroporto para o lançamento, o enchimento do balão, uma pequena espera porque se aproximava da cabeceira da pista 03/21 um avião para aterrar, o lançamento, e depois assistir ao equipamento a receber os dados em tempo real. 


Percebemos agora já à noite que pelos vistos esta sonda não foi muito longe, ficou-se pelos 319hPa, parece que demos azar, mas a gente jura que não fez nenhuma sabotagem para esconder o arrefecimento global que vem aí  Só se foi o Gilmet quando pegou nela. Se os modelos falharem nestes dias já sabem quem foi o culpado  Estou a brincar 

*Dados da sondagem que testemunhamos*








*PS:* Estamos inocentes, pois a sonda da Corunha lançada à mesma hora ainda finou mais cedo, aos 375hpa  O Jet hoje acordou mal disposto.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (27 Mar 2008 às 00:43)

Que fixe, pena a minha actividade profissional n me ter deixado ir a visita .
Mas ainda bem que a meteopt foi representada 
va cumps e que venham mais visitas destaas XD


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Mar 2008 às 00:50)

Muito fixe pessoal


----------



## AnDré (27 Mar 2008 às 01:24)

Bem, acho que não é de mais salientar a forma acolhedora como nos trataram. Fiquei estupefacto com tanta simpatia. 
A Dr. Ilda Carvalho estava encantada ao saber de pessoas que adoravam o trabalho que ela fazia, e até nos incentivou a fazer-lhe companhia em alguns dos seus turnos. Fiquei de escrever um e-mail para o Boss do IM para ver se ele dá autorização a que hajam voluntários a ajudar os observadores meteorológicos nos seus trabalhos. Assim até aprendiamos a manusear aqueles instrumentos. Quem sabe se da próxima vez o balão não voa mais alto!

Quanto à Dr. Luisa Andrade, fez questão de repetir varias vezes que sempre que tivermos alguma duvisa, não hesitemos em lhe perguntar. Foram extremamente simpáticas!
Obrigado.

E até a tia do Gilmet, que também embarcou nesta visita, confessou estar feliz por saber que afinal existem mais pessoas como o seu sobrinho. Afinal ele não tem de ir ao psicólogo tratar da maluqueira que é acordar de noite para ir pescar com o termómetro para a janela!


Aproveito também para salientar um aspecto importante desta visita. Ao contrário do que pensamos, a estação da Gago Coutinho está numa boa localização. Quem passa na 2ªcircular, ou no aeroporto, tem uma sensação errada do que aquilo realmente é. É que todos os instrumentos estão instalados numa posição mais elevada em comparação com todoas as obras urbanas em Lisboa. Aquilo foi mesmo um lugar escolhido a dedo!
E convido todos aqueles que ainda tiverem duvidas quanto à posição duvidosa da estação, a passarem por lá e a verem com os seus próprios olhos!



PS: Na foto de "grupo" a pessoa mais fotogénica é sem duvida o Vince! Para a próxima tiro eu a foto!


----------



## psm (27 Mar 2008 às 06:36)

Diogo.lis.vpa disse:


> Que fixe, pena a minha actividade profissional n me ter deixado ir a visita .
> Mas ainda bem que a meteopt foi representada
> va cumps e que venham mais visitas destaas XD



assino por baixo!


----------



## lsalvador (27 Mar 2008 às 09:52)

Parabens a todos pela iniciativa


----------



## vitamos (27 Mar 2008 às 10:31)

Ah que inveja rapaziada! 

Mas mais oportunidades surgirão 

Obrigado pela partilha que fizeram aqui com a  malta da vossa visita! E obrigado também ao IM por serem tão prestáveis aqui com a tropa


----------



## jpmartins (27 Mar 2008 às 12:15)

Obrigado pessoal por partilharem a vossa aventura no IM e obrigado tb ao IM.


----------



## HotSpot (27 Mar 2008 às 19:49)

Pessoal, do melhor.

Pena como outros de não poder ir. Fica para uma próxima oportunidade.

Grande foto-reportagem


----------



## DeltaDirac (3 Jul 2009 às 11:36)

Bom dia,

Interessantes as vossas fotos.

confirmem-me por favor a ideia que tenho: o local de lançamento da sonda do IM é em frente ao antigo bar "O Avião" e não no edificio do IM, correcto? Ou seja, é num local mais isolado nas coordenadas:  38.766132° / -9.128408°. Estou certo?

Obrigado e cumprimentos,

DD


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Jul 2009 às 11:53)

DeltaDirac disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Interessantes as vossas fotos.
> 
> ...



Exacto.

O lançamento da sonda é feito junto às estações clássica e automática de Gago Coutinho, junto à cúpula que se vê junto à 2ª circular.


Uma imagem de satélite, onde se vislumbra o antigo «avião», actualmente inexistente.


----------



## DeltaDirac (3 Jul 2009 às 11:57)

Estava certo então. De qualquer forma, pensava que a sonda era lançada junto à cúpula, pelos vistos é cá fora mesmo, onde assinalou com o circulo amarelo.

Há aqui alguém que faça o acompanhamento diário das sondas?

Obrigado,

DD


----------



## Vince (5 Jul 2009 às 11:07)

DeltaDirac disse:


> Há aqui alguém que faça o acompanhamento diário das sondas?



O que queres dizer com acompanhamento diário ? Ver os dados delas ?
Podes consultar aqui, geralmente lá para as 15 horas aparecem disponíveis diariamente:

:http://weather.uwyo.edu/upperair/europe.html


----------



## DeltaDirac (5 Jul 2009 às 19:03)

Quando falo em acompanhamento diário refiro-me a acompanhá-las em tempo real recebendo directamente o sinal delas, ou seja, vendo a posição e os dados meteorológicos sempre que ela os envia.

DD


----------

